# Trovoada Lisboa



## ajrebelo (12 Jul 2014 às 10:57)

Boas,

Ainda não tinha colocada aqui as fotos da trovoada de Lisboa dia 23/06/2014.

As fotografias foram tiradas na zona de Linda-a-Velha perto do Hotel Solplay com vista para a Bacia do Tejo.




















































Espero que gostem,



Abraços


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2014 às 12:01)

Espectacular! 

Morei vários anos perto local onde estas fotos foram tiradas, é um excelente miradouro para a foz do Tejo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2014 às 13:32)

Mais uma vez em cima do acontecimento, muito bons registos


----------

